
Quantum attacks on Bitcoin, and how to protect against them (ECDSA, SHA256) - westurner
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.10377
======
westurner
"Quantum attacks on Bitcoin, and how to protect against them (ECDSA, SHA256)"
[https://www.arxiv-vanity.com/papers/1710.10377/](https://www.arxiv-
vanity.com/papers/1710.10377/)

> […] On the other hand, the elliptic curve signature scheme used by Bitcoin
> is much more at risk, and could be completely broken by a quantum computer
> as early as 2027, by the most optimistic estimates.

------
westurner
From [https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Post-Quantum-
Cryptography](https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Post-Quantum-Cryptography) :

> NIST has initiated a process to solicit, evaluate, and standardize one or
> more quantum-resistant public-key cryptographic algorithms. Nominations for
> post-quantum candidate algorithms may now be submitted, up until the final
> deadline of November 30, 2017.

